# My vacuum cleaner wouldn't pick up



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s a very powerful one.



Look what stopped it sucking.



And the two culprits :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That pics a keeper Jan.
Yes vacs and shower drains usually end up like that. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> That pics a keeper Jan.
> Yes vacs and shower drains usually end up like that.
> 
> Ray.


Which one, there are 3 of them


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

3 vacs or 3 drains?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> 3 vacs or 3 drains?
> 
> Ray.


Daft bat, which picture is a keeper.

Good job I have some useful tools, I cleared the pipe with my thing-a-purpose


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The pic of you laid back with a silly smile as if the wine had agreed with you.
Yes those flexible 'tongs' and another has a magnetic end to it. 

Our super bagless Hoover has 4 or 5 filters that need cleaning out. I end up like a flower grader cleaning them all out. Gimee the old paper bag type any day. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> The pic of you laid back with a silly smile as if the wine had agreed with you.
> 
> Ray.


Those couches are the most uncomfortable things I have come across Ray, you can´t sit up on them unless you put umpteen cushions behind your back. They seem to be all the rage here, you don´t _sit_ on the sofa anymore you _lay_ on the couch with a blanket and the damn things take up so much space.
Similar to this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeypot-F...8?keywords=corner+couch&qid=1581947769&sr=8-8


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes we hate them and actually right at this moment are discussing our rental apartment in Portugal next year and the uncomfortable chairs. 
We like a head support and now have got used to foot supports swinging up level. Hate Chesterfields.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Funny but we were only just discussing dog hair! I have taken to grooming Georgia twice daily since we have noticed how much hair we have in the small space that we are now all living in. We kept finding dog hairs everywhere. Extra grooming has helped.

Chris's chest is still giving him problems so dog hair is a consideration in the mix of things that might be the culprit.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I reckon our Border Collie sheds enough to make a blanket over the space of a month.... we had to change vacs 'cos the mains Dyson could not cope, the one we have now needs daily emptying but has enough dog hair per day to make a square for a quilt, if only I could be bothered......

When we took him to our daughter's centrally heated very hot house over Christmas he shed for France and even her daily ministrations with her industrial vac struggled unless he was brushed and combed every two days - he had obviously reckoned that his winter coat was no longer needed so donated it to her.......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All this fur had collected over a period of time, I had noticed for a while it didn't seem to be picking everything up as it should and was going to take it to the repair shop, but thought I would first have a look and underneath found a little trap door, opened it and the fur was packed tight in there, cleaned it all out and it still wasn't sucking as strong as it should so removed the pipe, put a torch light at one end and nothing came through so me thinks something is preventing the light. found a long prodder and the fur, and other stuff, was packed so tight it came out in sausages as you can see on the photo. My thing-a-purpose did the job.


----------

